# Problème de compilation de fichier non lié à un projet sous xcode ...



## pimboli4212 (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, je rencontre un légers problème avec l'utilisation de l'IDE made by apple, j'ai nommé xcode, ce logiciel est vraiment génial, pratique, puissant, en bref, c'est exactement ce que je recherche seulement j'ai un problème au niveau de la compilation ...

Je m'explique, du moment que je commence par créer un projet, et a ensuite faire mon projet pour enfin le compiler, je n'ai aucun problème, tout baigner, ce logiciel est génial pour ça (un logiciel apple quoi ^^")
En revanche, si je fais juste une fichier vide (par exemple pour tester les effets d'une nouvelle fonction / méthode ... Là ça devient la cata, tout le menu "build" (compiler quoi ... :-/) se grise, je n'ai donc accès à aucune des options ... (Alors qu'en étant dans le mode édition de n'importe quel fichier que je rajoute au projet, aucune option nécessaire à ma compilation sont grisé ... :-/)

Résultat, je me retrouver à programme sous xcode quand je programme "sérieusement" et a programmer (encore que dans ce cas, appeler ça de la programmation, c'est un blasphème mais vous me le pardonnerai, je l'espère) mes testes sous code::block ... (Je connais très bien cet IDE pour m'en servir sous linux et m'en être déjà servit sous windaube ...)

Cette situation n'est pas des plus horrible, le problème que j'ai c'est qu'xcode est une application native d'OSX alors que code::block est certainement codé en java (bien que je n'en sache rien, je tire sa de son temps de lancement et de sa disponibilité sur 3 type d'architecture aussi différentes que le sont OSX, windows et linux ...) et est donc relativement lent au démarrage (l'opposé même d'xcode en bref) ce qui me pose un problème pour mes testes, sachant que je n'aime pas laisser des applications ouverte et que quand je veux faire un teste sur n'importe quoi (classe, objet, méthode, fonctions, voire même  syntaxe...) j'aimerais à l'inverse que tout aille au plus vite (donc si je pouvais tout faire via xcode, j'en serais ravi, et ma joie d'utiliser une pomme n'en serais que plus grande )

Après, ce très long baratin, je me laisse guider par les sages que vous aide et il ne me reste plus qu'a vous remercier de m'avoir lu 


edit: merci de ne pas me conseiller la solution du terminal, je l'a connais, il m'arrive de m'en servir mais elle me pose un problème majeur (celui-là même qui me fait utiliser un IDE et non un "simple" éditeur de texte à la textmate, smultron ou même textedit: le manque cruel de mon cher débogueur ...


----------



## Céroce (11 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

En fait, je n'ai compris ni quel &#233;tait ton probl&#232;me, ni ce que tu cherchais &#224; faire. 
Peux-tu nous expliquer clairement:
1/ Quelle manip tu fais
2/ Ce que tu t'attends &#224; avoir comme r&#233;sultat
3/ Ce que tu obtiens effectivement

Mais l&#224;, j'ai plut&#244;t l'impression que tu prends XCode pour ce qu'il n'est pas.


----------



## tatouille (11 Septembre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Bonjour, je rencontre un l&#233;gers probl&#232;me avec l'utilisation de l'IDE made by apple, j'ai nomm&#233; xcode, ce logiciel est vraiment g&#233;nial, pratique, puissant, en bref, c'est exactement ce que je recherche seulement j'ai un probl&#232;me au niveau de la compilation ...
> 
> Je m'explique, du moment que je commence par cr&#233;er un projet, et a ensuite faire mon projet pour enfin le compiler, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me, tout baigner, ce logiciel est g&#233;nial pour &#231;a (un logiciel apple quoi ^^")
> En revanche, si je fais juste une fichier vide (par exemple pour tester les effets d'une nouvelle fonction / m&#233;thode ... L&#224; &#231;a devient la cata, tout le menu "build" (compiler quoi ... :-/) se grise, je n'ai donc acc&#232;s &#224; aucune des options ... (Alors qu'en &#233;tant dans le mode &#233;dition de n'importe quel fichier que je rajoute au projet, aucune option n&#233;cessaire &#224; ma compilation sont gris&#233; ... :-/)
> ...



gdb, kdb ...
c'est quoi ton probl&#232;me ?

output de gcc, dump hexa ?
tu peux configurer tes flags xcode n'est qu'un GUI qui utilise des makefile g&#233;n&#233;riques adapt&#233;s a la
platforme et &#224; chaque type de projets ?

gnu auto-tools


----------



## pimboli4212 (11 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> gdb, kdb ...
> c'est quoi ton probl&#232;me ?
> 
> output de gcc, dump hexa ?
> ...



&#224; tes souhaits     



			
				C&#233;roce;4400266 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> En fait, je n'ai compris ni quel &#233;tait ton probl&#232;me, ni ce que tu cherchais &#224; faire.
> Peux-tu nous expliquer clairement:
> ...



1/Quelle manip je fais ? Cmd + N, apr&#232;s je choisis (par exemple) C++ file apr&#232;s, je s&#233;lectionne o&#249; je veux le mette, je lui donne un nom ET JE L'AJOUTE A AUCUN PROJET, je me retrouve donc avec un fichier C++ tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal, je rajoute du code bidon (du genre #include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
  cout << "Hello world" << endl;
})

Ce code est vraiment un exemple stupide mais bon ... Et l&#224;, mon menu build est gris&#233;, et je n'ai aucun moyen de compiler (alors que sous code::block je fais le m&#234;me style de manipulation et l&#224; je peux le compiler (donc le soucy ne vient pas de mon code (encore heureux )))

Donc mon probl&#232;me r&#233;side l&#224; : enfin ici ^^"

2/je m'attend a obtenir un fichier de script bash (le m&#234;me style de fichier que me rend code::block quoi ... -_-"

3/bah j'obtiens foutrement rien pour le moment, mit &#224; part mon fichier.cpp ... Mais sans compilation, il ne m'ai pas d'une utilit&#233; &#233;norme ... :-/


Ps: je prend Xcode pour un IDE complet, donc

Xcode = &#233;diteur de texte + compilateur + &#233;diteur de lien ... Je me trompe ? Je ne pense pas ^^"


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> 1/Quelle manip je fais ? Cmd + N, après je choisis (par exemple) C++ file après, je sélectionne où je veux le mette, je lui donne un nom ET JE L'AJOUTE A AUCUN PROJET, je me retrouve donc avec un fichier C++ tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal, je rajoute du code bidon (du genre #include <iostream>
> using namespace std;


Commence par lire le mode d'emploi : il faut créer un projet et ajouter tes fichiers à ce projet pour qu'ils soient pris en compte dans le makefile de compilation. :hein:


----------



## Céroce (12 Septembre 2007)

Comme l'écris ntx, il faut créer un projet.

Déjà parce que c'est écrit dans l'aide.
Aussi parce que des projets avec un seul fichier source, c'est super super rare depuis 1980.
Après parce que XCode ne peut pas deviner ce que tu veux en faire, par exemple:
- projet de debug (génération de symbole, linkage rapide) ou de déploiement?
- cible PowerPC ou Intel?
- tests unitaires ou code fonctionnel ?

XCode a déjà assez de défauts, pour que ne lui en prête pas qu'il n'a pas.


----------



## pimboli4212 (12 Septembre 2007)

Céroce a dit:


> Comme l'écris ntx, il faut créer un projet.
> 
> Déjà parce que c'est écrit dans l'aide.
> Aussi parce que des projets avec un seul fichier source, c'est super super rare depuis 1980.
> ...



Méacoulpa, j'avais pas lu l'aide, j'avoue :rateau:
Après, je connais tout les bénéfices de la programmation dite modulaire, puisque j'en suis un grand utilisateur, en revanche pour essayer juste une méthode, c'est relativement pénible de lancer tout un projet pour coder que dans le "main.cpp" ... 

La différence c'est que code::block s'en fout ^^" il compile un *.cpp et ne se pose pas plus de question que ça :love: 

Enfin bref ... Je resterais avec xcode et le terminale pour les testes et xcode tout cour pour les vrais projets ...


Merci de vos réponses, et encore une fois désolé de ne pas m'être tourné vers l'aide plutôt que vers vous ...


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> c'est relativement pénible de lancer tout un projet pour coder que dans le "main.cpp" ...


Tu te moques de qui : crée un projet Tool de base prend 10 secondes, tout est prêt, tu n'as plus qu'à modifier le fichier main.cpp qui a été crée dans le projet. :mouais: Désolé si ton code::block ne fonctionne pas comme cela, mais 99,999999% des IDE de la Terre fonctionnent comme Xcode. Ensuite il te reste toujours le terminal, ton projet peut y être compilé par une simple ligne de commande.


----------



## pimboli4212 (12 Septembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Tu te moques de qui : crée un projet Tool de base prend 10 secondes, tout est prêt, tu n'as plus qu'à modifier le fichier main.cpp qui a été crée dans le projet. :mouais: Désolé si ton code::block ne fonctionne pas comme cela, mais 99,999999% des IDE de la Terre fonctionnent comme Xcode. Ensuite il te reste toujours le terminal, ton projet peut y être compilé par une simple ligne de commande.





De personne, la plupart des IDE ne fonctionne pas comme ça (code::block, dev-c++, visual-c++, ...) c'est même l'inverse -_-"

Après, le fait que ça prenne du temps pour le créer, certes c'est totalement débile, ça prend 1/4 de seconde, et encore, nous sommes d'accord, en revanche ça créer un dossier, des fichiers qui ne servent fichtrement à rien pour un bête test ... :hein:


Pour ce qui est du terminal, j'ai déjà dit que c'est la solution que je vais utiliser, je sais m'en servir, ça prend 1/4 de seconde aussi, je suis au courant (là, ça serait plutôt à moi de te demande de qui tu te moques ... (répondre sans lire les postes des gens en entiers amène souvent ce genre d'erreur ...) mais je vais éviter car ça serait inutile ...), et dans le cas présent, justement on ne parle pas de projet ...


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> De personne, la plupart des IDE ne fonctionne pas comme ça (code::block, dev-c++, visual-c++, ...) c'est même l'inverse -_-"


Eclipse, NetBeans, IntelliJ, Kdevelop, l'IDE de Sun - je ne me souviens plus comment elle s'appelle -, bref tout ce que je connais sous les différents UNIX fonctionnent comme Xcode. Désolé je ne fréquente pas Windows et ses IDE, mais apparemment elles se distinguent de la masse  


> Pour ce qui est du terminal, j'ai déjà dit que c'est la solution que je vais utiliser, je sais m'en servir, ça prend 1/4 de seconde aussi, je suis au courant (là, ça serait plutôt à moi de te demande de qui tu te moques ... (répondre sans lire les postes des gens en entiers amène souvent ce genre d'erreur ...) mais je vais éviter car ça serait inutile ...), et dans le cas présent, justement on ne parle pas de projet ...


Et détrompe toi, tu peux parfaitement utiliser le débugger gbd dans le terminal tout comme gcc pour la bonne et simple raison que ses outils ont été avant tout créés pour être utilisés en ligne de commandes dans un bon vieux terminal UNIX, Xcode ne fait que proposer une interface plus conviviale. Et par la même occasion je t'informe que tu peux aussi lancer un makefile ou n'importe quel script shell dans Xcode si cela t'amuse, tout comme cela est aussi faisable dans le bon vieil emacs.


----------



## Céroce (13 Septembre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses, et encore une fois désolé de ne pas m'être tourné vers l'aide plutôt que vers vous ...



Ben, je t'excuse, on va pas se fâcher pour si peu (si?)


----------

